# High level brake light required



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

I have just had my first MOT on the van, all OK except the high level brake light.
Apparently I had some bulbs gone and on inspection the unit was found to have some corrosion, so although new bulbs were fitted and is now OK, a new light unit was recomended.

Can anyone suggest where I might get one from. please?
Swift Sundance 590RL, year 2009.

Tezza



site admin note - moved to Swift forum


----------

